# Naming ceremony Sir David Attenborough



## stevekelly10 (Apr 3, 2012)

Today ! No I was not there  My Daughter was  https://www.bas.ac.uk/media-post/ship-is-named-with-royal-ceremony/


----------



## AlbieR (May 18, 2007)

Hopefully Pat Kennedy was on his crane with his box brownie camera, just like the old days.


----------



## stevekelly10 (Apr 3, 2012)

AlbieR said:


> Hopefully Pat Kennedy was on his crane with his box brownie camera, just like the old days.


Sadly his cranes no longer exist  Have asked my Daughter for anymore pics, she has of today ! Knowing her she probably took a load !


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

AlbieR said:


> Hopefully Pat Kennedy was on his crane with his box brownie camera, just like the old days.


No cranes left in the yard any more sadly.
The closest I could get was across the road outside a McDonalds.

No one was showing the slightest interest, just stuffing garbage into their faces.
Still, the ship looked magnificent, what I could see of it.(Thumb)


----------



## stevekelly10 (Apr 3, 2012)

More pics


----------



## AlbieR (May 18, 2007)

My post was tongue in cheek Pat but I knew you would be around somewhere


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Albie
Apparently there were tickets available for the public to access the ceremony but I never heard about it until it was too late.
I really hope that the yard can build on this achievement and go on to get more big orders.
They have done us proud here on Wirral, even with no "proper" cranes(Thumb)


----------



## Robert Hilton (Feb 13, 2011)

By a lucky sequence of history nobody is likely to have to transmit the vessel's name by aldis lamp.


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

#8 

Ho, ho!

I agree with Pat that here is a most welcome boost for the local economy. Long may it continue!

ps. In the early 1930s my Dad was Fourth Mate in Philoctetes. I remember him telling me that few people could read that name by morse, firtst time!


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

stevekelly10 said:


> Today ! No I was not there  My Daughter was  https://www.bas.ac.uk/media-post/ship-is-named-with-royal-ceremony/


Is that your daughter in the blue coat?


----------



## pitcrew (Jan 12, 2011)

Robert Hilton said:


> By a lucky sequence of history nobody is likely to have to transmit the vessel's name by aldis lamp.


It could have been worse. Letting the proletariat have a say in things is a dicey business. We had a narrow squeak with the name there, but it might have been better to have a near thing with the European referendum, but stayed in, and called the ship Boaty Macboatface. Either way we would have made ourselves a laughing stock.


----------



## stevekelly10 (Apr 3, 2012)

Engine Serang said:


> Is that your daughter in the blue coat?


No she is not in any of the pictures


----------



## stevekelly10 (Apr 3, 2012)

Pat Kennedy said:


> Albie
> Apparently there were tickets available for the public to access the ceremony but I never heard about it until it was too late.
> I really hope that the yard can build on this achievement and go on to get more big orders.
> They have done us proud here on Wirral, even with no "proper" cranes(Thumb)


Hi Pat If you click on the link for the survey website in my original post it says there are some tickets available for Saturday and it tells you how to apply.

Regards

Steve


----------



## David Wilcockson (Jul 10, 2005)

Bit late now!


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Camel Lairds will have to get out of the habit of only building red & white ships. Their previous one (Red Kestrel) had the same colour scheme.


----------



## stevekelly10 (Apr 3, 2012)

Dickyboy said:


> Camel Lairds will have to get out of the habit of only building red & white ships. Their previous one (Red Kestrel) had the same colour scheme.


They must have bought a job lot (Jester)


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Robert Hilton said:


> By a lucky sequence of history nobody is likely to have to transmit the vessel's name by aldis lamp.


Forget names. Send the IMO Number. Easy morse!!!! (Applause)


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

Was it built on time and to budget? 
Have CL much more work in the pipeline? 
Could they be considered for the fabrication of modules for future RN ships? I remember an engineer telling me he served his time in CL working on nuclear submarines.


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Engine Serang said:


> Was it built on time and to budget?
> Have CL much more work in the pipeline?
> Could they be considered for the fabrication of modules for future RN ships? I remember an engineer telling me he served his time in CL working on nuclear submarines.



They did all the flight deck modules for the two new carriers, and some of the lower blocks as well.
This is in the planning stage but could be a future project;

https://www.clbh.co.uk/new-contracts/cammell-laird-backs-plans-150m-disaster-relief-ship

I worked on the Polaris submarines when they were built in Lairds.
I particularly remember the blue steel for the pressure hulls, which was brought in from the USA as it was a specialty that British steel makers were unable to produce.
They had to introduce new welding techniques for this steel as well as it could not be welded by ordinary electric arc welding.


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

stevekelly10 said:


> Hi Pat If you click on the link for the survey website in my original post it says there are some tickets available for Saturday and it tells you how to apply.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Steve


Thanks for that Steve, got tickets for me and Mrs K for Sat 12.00 (Thumb)


----------



## vickentallen (Oct 12, 2007)

Is she crewed by RN ? or who ?


----------



## G0SLP (Sep 4, 2007)

vickentallen said:


> Is she crewed by RN ? or who ?


British Antarctic Survey staff.

(BAS are part of NERC, who operate RRS "Discovery" and RRS "James Cook").


----------



## AlbieR (May 18, 2007)

Re post 20 Glad you got tickets Pat if ever anybody deserves to be there it is you. Enjoy Albie


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

AlbieR said:


> Re post 20 Glad you got tickets Pat if ever anybody deserves to be there it is you. Enjoy Albie


Thanks Albie, very kind of you to say so.(Thumb)


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

stevekelly10 said:


> They must have bought a job lot (Jester)


They must have overestimated what would be needed for Red Kestrel(Jester)


----------



## John Jarman (Sep 17, 2009)

Pat Kennedy said:


> They did all the flight deck modules for the two new carriers, and some of the lower blocks as well.
> This is in the planning stage but could be a future project;
> 
> https://www.clbh.co.uk/new-contracts/cammell-laird-backs-plans-150m-disaster-relief-ship
> ...


High Yield Steel as used in super-critical boiler manifolds.

JJ.


----------



## stevekelly10 (Apr 3, 2012)

Dickyboy said:


> They must have overestimated what would be needed for Red Kestrel(Jester)


Could have been worse and they had done a "Dell Boy" and bought a load of fluorescent Yellow paint ! (Jester)


----------



## AlbieR (May 18, 2007)

Pat, want a running report of your day. Did you end up in the crew bar,, not that they have them nowadays with D & A policies albeit sadly missed.


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

AlbieR said:


> Pat, want a running report of your day. Did you end up in the crew bar,, not that they have them nowadays with D & A policies albeit sadly missed.


Not much to report I'm afraid Albie.
It rained.
No access to the ship, and very limited access to the rest of the yard. Basically we looked at the ship close up, and then went in a big marquee on the quayside where there were exhibitions about the antarctic and the scientific work ongoing there, gift stalls, and a talk by a couple of chaps who are captains in the Antarctic Survey organisation.

It was mainly directed at kids, but interesting nevertheless.
Anyway, after a quick gaze at the two RFAs and the Irish Sea Pioneer platform, we were outa there and downtown for a pub lunch and an afternoon shopping in Birkenhead Market, which is pretty dispiriting these days.

Regards,
Pat


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

stevekelly10 said:


> Could have been worse and they had done a "Dell Boy" and bought a load of fluorescent Yellow paint ! (Jester)


I recall when Odyssey Works, the Blue Funnel HQ in Birkenhead closed back in the 80s, within a couple of weeks every one of the neighbouring businesses in Corporation Rd had gates and fences painted in Blue Funnel Blue. Many still have this colour scheme to this day, It was good stuff that paint.(Jester)


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Pat Kennedy said:


> I recall when Odyssey Works, the Blue Funnel HQ in Birkenhead closed back in the 80s, within a couple of weeks every one of the neighbouring businesses in Corporation Rd had gates and fences painted in Blue Funnel Blue. Many still have this colour scheme to this day, It was good stuff that paint.(Jester)


My Dad's drain pipes and window frames come to mind, Pat!!!
Rgds.
Dave


----------

